# Wheelbarrow that works on sand



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

My friend had a 2-wheel wheelbarrow that I loved to use as I could fill that thing full and still have stability that no single wheel ever gave.
She also did loose shavings and 1 tub full of shavings was equal to 2 compressed bags of pine shavings....
I'm not sure of what brand hers were, but the tub was huge and plastic/poly. They were a light gray in color or dirty tan.
Wood handle and frame...the tub was much larger than a conventional tub.
I never had issue dragging the thing through the sand riding ring filled with manure on my way to the manure pile area.

She also had another huge tub wheelbarrow with a single tire unlike any ever seen before.
To me it would look like a wheel used on a beach wheelchair...it was so wide and "soft" it could squish with weight of a load on it...great in snow not getting stuck so probably same on sand...
It was no where near as stable when loaded compared to the 2-wheel set-up I used..
The wheel was orange-ish in color I remember....looked like the wheels on this contraption. I've been searching for that wheel...








The wheels I found... https://wheeleez.com/shop/products/wheels/polyurethane-balloon-wheels/
Called balloon wheels, _not cheap_, but are made to transport people across sand of a beach setting and not getting stuck! 

I happen to like the wheelbarrows seen at Tractor Supply...
Either the 8 cu ft or 10 cu ft capacity poly tub...depending upon location $119 - $149.
If the tub is balanced on the frame correctly you will have no weight on your body to lug around...so easy to move.
The fact it is poly means no rusting.but our sun will still destroy so needs to be put under shade to protect and wood handles still weather no matter what.
Just some ideas...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## omarroll71 (Aug 14, 2016)

horselovinguy said:


> My friend had a 2-wheel wheelbarrow that I loved to use as I could fill that thing full and still have stability that no single wheel ever gave.
> She also did loose shavings and 1 tub full of shavings was equal to 2 compressed bags of pine shavings....
> I'm not sure of what brand hers were, but the tub was huge and plastic/poly. They were a light gray in color or dirty tan.
> Wood handle and frame...the tub was much larger than a conventional tub.
> ...


Thanks for your response. Here is the one I’m thinking of buying but don’t know how it will work on sand.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*Nope...*tires are narrow and hard tread so will cut through and sink in the sand.
This thing is made to tow _across_ grass not a sandy paddock.
For me the handle is not comfortable in size, height or shape...cutting into my hand palm.
I don't think trying to balance the weight on that thing loaded is going to be easy or comfortable for your back forget your arms...
I would not..just wouldn't.
You need to load it with cement blocks and drag it around the store for an hour and see how you feel...now remember that is on only hard "paved" surface, what happens when you need to drag trough sand and not flat & perfectly level ground surface..
It is also a awkward height to load, forget dump, at least for me.

:runninghorse2:...


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I agree with HLG — no the cart you posted. You’re just asking to pull your innards out with that one. You’re whole body would be doing the work, there’s no comfortable leverage point To that.

I’m for going back to a four wheel cart and maybe spending the extra money to put those wheels on that HLG posted. Yes, it would be a lot of money but this cart is plastic and the whole thing would last forever, if you kept it covered or out of the sun

This one is poly material.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/GORILLA...-Heavy-Duty-Poly-Dump-Cart-GOR10-16/300495305


----------



## omarroll71 (Aug 14, 2016)

horselovinguy said:


> *Nope...*tires are narrow and hard tread so will cut through and sink in the sand.
> This thing is made to tow _across_ grass not a sandy paddock.
> For me the handle is not comfortable in size, height or shape...cutting into my hand palm.
> I don't think trying to balance the weight on that thing loaded is going to be easy or comfortable for your back forget your arms...
> ...


 Thanks for your response. I guess I’m back to square one. Trying to find one that is two wheels and not too heavy or hard to handle. Specially as you said when pulling or pushing through sand.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

This design would fit your needs... 










You need to decide on cu ft capacity since the range is large from 6 - 10 cu ft is a large difference in material being able to be moved.
A regular inflated wheelbarrow tire should not be sinking ridiculously in your horses pasture/paddock sand.
Unless your paddock/pasture is loose beach sand, pushing or pulling this through a normal couple of inches of depth should not be a issue...if you can walk through it and not feel the burn you get walking on loose beach sand you should be good pushing/pulling through with normal wheelbarrow tires.

The wheeled cart you showed had tires to narrow to work successfully and without you killing yourself moving it once loaded with horse poop as is your plan.
The fact you have no leverage point adjustable without that leverage taking its toll on your arms and back because the handle is built part of the hopper holding product is what makes the design not the better choice for most.
A wheelbarrow whether it has steel or wood frame is constructed to balance the weight on the axle which is now several feet away from your body. Adding double wheels just allows you to move more product with a very stabile, non-tip ease single wheel wheelbarrows just don't offer.
So, the tires.... what you showed on that cart are very narrow...a regular wheelbarrow has a pretty wide tire.
Think of a bicycle and its purpose...
A road racer has as narrow a tire as possible for fast, easy movement on hard paved surfaces.
A mountain bike has a much wider tire for stability and ease of churning through terrain other than paved or hard-pack with the least effort.
Can either be interchanged, sure...of course.
But when looking to buy with a purpose known of cleaning poop from a sandy environment you look for the design that affords your body the least work and stress added to accomplish the task...
To me, that takes out the design of the cart you chose.
Keep looking though cause if you found something similar wide wide tires...maybe it would work.
I still think having longer shafts so leverage and load weight is placed on the implement and not on you as the balancing point is better for your body.
In all honesty, the 2 wheeled wheelbarrow I was able to fill to capacity and move holding one handle it was that well balanced and not stressing on my body in back, arm or shoulder at all.
One thing that did make a difference was we had to make a wider ramp onto the poop truck{dumptruck} as my wheels were nearly 2' wide spaced...we actually all benefited from a wider planking to walk up pushing heavy loads safer.
That "spacing" between wheels though is what allowed the weight to be pivoted on the implement and not on me. 
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## omarroll71 (Aug 14, 2016)

horselovinguy said:


> This design would fit your needs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Makes perfect sense, specially when I have two torn meniscus after falling off roof rafters. I am looking for something like the picture you posted, I just thought of that Rubbermaid since lots of people were swearing by it. The sand compacts really well after a hard rain here in central Florida, but they loosen it when they lay down at night. They are big 18 hand Shire boys so they tend to make these huge indentations in the sand. 😂😂 But I will take that one in consideration and keep looking to see if I find one with wider tires. Thanks again, your always very helpful.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

All the stores have the 2-wheel wheelbarrow things...
Tractor Supply, Rural King, Walmart, Northern and a bunch of others including the local hardware store.
Price shop cause there is a difference.
I found that picture on Tractor Supply website in honesty...
I would comparison shop between Walmart, TS & Rural King...go and look at the product for the best construction and durability factor.
I know TS in their own stores have different pricing and they will honor other competitors prices for like items...
If you find a 8 cu ft wheelbarrow in Walmart for $10 less than TS, take a picture and go see the store manager at TS who corporate policy states _like or similar is meet or beat._
If you have a Rural King local, they absolutely do the same price match, meet or beat especially if they can steal a TS customer.

True story...mine.
I know for a fact they will do this as I saw a hay spear at RK...
I went to TS to see theirs...liked theirs better but it was $285 more...
We were talking to the assistant store manager asking questions...
He asked me if I had "proof" of their price/product...of course it was on the internet.
With him seeing a picture of same appearing, similar capability he met the price immediately.
So, I bought the spear at TS who also had the product in stock.
Savings was in _*my*_ pocket..
Hence my long story and price shop around for what you want in design especially with limitations on you from injury, pick & purchase very carefully. 

Costs nothing to ask about price matching and your money being spent in a store or their competition speaks loudly. Use that to* your* advantage..:smile:

:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

One of these may work: poly tub won't rust, 4 wide tires for sand and stability, dump feature. Our T.S., Lowes & H. Depot sells them.








Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## omarroll71 (Aug 14, 2016)

omarroll71 said:


> horselovinguy said:
> 
> 
> > This design would fit your needs...
> ...


 Do you have a link to the wheelbarrow you posted?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

This is for that wheelbarrow..8 and 10 cu ft capacity loads with poly barrel.
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/groundwork-pro-10-cu-ft-poly-wheelbarrow
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/groundwork-pro-8-cu-ft-poly-wheelbarrow

Once you are on the website you will see other available and slightly different designs too if you truly need 4 wheels, they make them too.
Remember the wider the tire and larger the tire the less dig in to the sand you will have occur...
Happy shopping.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

Walmart has quite a few and free delivery.

https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=wheelbarrows and yard carts&typeahead=wheelbaro


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

AragoASB said:


> Walmart has quite a few and free delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=wheelbarrows and yard carts&typeahead=wheelbaro


Walmart has some good stuff and some weird...wonder how many of these ones for $3,409 they've sold?[emoji4]









Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Fuddyduddy1952 said:


> Walmart has some good stuff and some weird...wonder how many of these ones for $3,409 they've sold?[emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk



Actually possibly quite a few...
We used one of those to move concrete to a location that the large mixer truck could not access...rented it from the concrete company when ordering mix to be delivered.
Motorized movement and dump...it was simple.
I see the masonry people by us, some of them have these as do the pool builders.
Average homeowner...overkill and to much money to spend do they have..:icon_rolleyes:
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## omarroll71 (Aug 14, 2016)

horselovinguy said:


> This is for that wheelbarrow..8 and 10 cu ft capacity loads with poly barrel.
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/groundwork-pro-10-cu-ft-poly-wheelbarrow
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/groundwork-pro-8-cu-ft-poly-wheelbarrow
> 
> ...





Fuddyduddy1952 said:


> AragoASB said:
> 
> 
> > Walmart has quite a few and free delivery.
> ...


 Yes I looked at that one and I love it. But will see how it works out. Going to buy tomorrow. Thanks again.


----------



## omarroll71 (Aug 14, 2016)

Fuddyduddy1952 said:


> AragoASB said:
> 
> 
> > Walmart has quite a few and free delivery.
> ...


 Thanks for the reply. I decided to give the one from tractor supply a try. I truly hope it works out for me 😃


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

omarroll71 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I decided to give the one from tractor supply a try. I truly hope it works out for me 😃


Hope it works ok also. I think I would start by just putting a hay bale, sack of grain, etc. in it, roll on sand. If it doesn't work ok you could take it back.
They probably wouldn't take it back if it had poop in it![emoji12]

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## omarroll71 (Aug 14, 2016)

Fuddyduddy1952 said:


> omarroll71 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply. I decided to give the one from tractor supply a try. I truly hope it works out for me 😃
> ...


Good idea. Thank you 😊


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

horselovinguy said:


> This is for that wheelbarrow..8 and 10 cu ft capacity loads with poly barrel.
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/groundwork-pro-10-cu-ft-poly-wheelbarrow
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/groundwork-pro-8-cu-ft-poly-wheelbarrow
> 
> ...


 I have one like the above (not sure how many cubic feet) but the same brand and everything. I hauled two big western saddles up to my house yesterday in it. And it can hold a whole bale of hay easily! The only downside is that if you aren't used to a two-wheeled wheel barrow, it can take a little practice getting used to steering it. I had only had single wheel wheelbarrows before and they are quite maneuverable. This one is not hard to drive, but it doesn't turn on a dime like a regular wheelbarrow. You sort of have to swing yourself around the pivot point instead of pivoting the wheelbarrow itself......if that makes sense. But I LOVE mine because you don't have to worry about heavy loads tipping over like a regular wheelbarrow. Any awkwardness is make up for with stability and you do get better and better at driving it. 


I probably shouldn't make anyone jealous, but I found mine at a swap meet in very good condition for $20! I didn't even need a wheelbarrow at the time but I could not leave it behind because I knew those things were expensive! I had been admiring them at hardware stores for literally years!


One thing I really LOVE in a wheelbarrow that this one_ doesn't_ have, is flat-free tires. But I have not had any trouble with the tires in the above wheelbarrows at all. And flat free tires are pretty expensive if you go to buy them.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

This is my current favorite. I dislike wheelbarrows because you need both hands to move them and they are easy to tip over (Rusty likes to "help" with chores...). I have a garden cart that works well, but is a bit of a pain to dump. 

This is a muck bucket cart. Works great in all weather, including snow! And to dump, you can just pull out the muck bucket into a container (we dump in an ATV trailer sometimes, and haul away when it's full) or at the top of your manure pile. I've had mine for about 3 years, and other than retightening the occasional screw, it's been zero maintenance and still holding up perfectly! I don't use my garden cart anymore except to move things around the yard. 

https://www.amazon.ca/MILLER-CO-Muc...ER67R6Z47ES&psc=1&refRID=SAHG6H7YHER67R6Z47ES

(you can get it cheaper than this btw, I only paid about 70$ CDN for mine)


----------



## omarroll71 (Aug 14, 2016)

trailhorserider said:


> horselovinguy said:
> 
> 
> > This is for that wheelbarrow..8 and 10 cu ft capacity loads with poly barrel.
> ...


 I actually never had a 1 or 2 wheel barrows. The only thing I had was a 4 wheel wagon which worked fine for a couple of years but it has rusted so bad, two of the wheels in the front won’t turn even with grease lol. So I’m sure it will take time for me to get used to this 2 wheel barrow. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## rokiya (Dec 28, 2021)

omarroll71 said:


> Ok so I am in need of a new wheelbarrow. I had a 4 wheel gorilla cart for 3 yrs now I bought from Home Depot and it has rusted so bad it’s falling apart. I used it strictly for hauling manure. Now I’m on the hunt for a new one. I read some previous post of many people swearing by the Rubbermaid wheelbarrow they have at Home Depot. My question is, can you actually push or pull it easily on sandy soil? The area I pickup the manure from is sand and I need it to roll easily. If not can anyone recommend any others. Thanks.


Hello Omarroll
your wheelbarrow is rusted, it is very sad. I am using a 4wheel wheelbarrow. But for you As per your post I have no idea how many things you will bring. I think 4 wheel wheelbarrow is good for you in my opinion because I think that will work on sand easily. But if it is not more And if you can do it with 2 wheels, then it is also good. However, you can use Bon 28-901 Premium Contractor Grade Wheelbarrow for 2 wheels and you can use heavy-duty steel garden wagon lawn 4 wheels with a PVC coated liner.

Thanks


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

MOD NOTE Please check the dates of threads before replying. Many time the original post has been answered and the user no longer around. This thread is almost 18 months old.

CLOSED


----------

